# New Episode III Trailer



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

http://www.newgrounds.com/video/losthope.html

This really does have too many spoilers.


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

Wow... R2D2 keeps getting new abilities. We see him flying around in Episode II, and now this!


----------



## mainedish (Mar 25, 2003)

The last two movies stunk . This looks just as bad.


----------



## ntexasdude (Jan 23, 2005)

That was funny. I spewed milk all over the keyboard :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

mainedish said:


> The last two movies stunk . This looks just as bad.


Um. You didn't click the link, did you?

It's a spoof. A pretty funny one at that.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Best episode yet - Rated *®* for *R*iotously funny!


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

That was great. :lol:


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

The muppets in the Senate really got me going.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

That was hilarious!


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

preggers....:hurah: :lol:


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

"I am your baby's daddy!"


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Just to make the experience complete.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

invaliduser88 said:


> Just to make the experience complete.


OK, I've just got a red x on mine.... what pic were you trying to show?


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

That was stupid. This thread is wrong, that's a spoof trailer, how dare you try to mock star wars!


----------



## ntexasdude (Jan 23, 2005)

BFG said:


> That was stupid. This thread is wrong, that's a spoof trailer, how dare you try to mock star wars!


Luke was a sissy, Chewbacca stunk so bad nobody wanted to be around him and Yoda was the result of a human cloning experiment gone horribly wrong


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

A Star Wars spoof classic: http://www.theforce.net/fanfilms/shortfilms/troops/


----------



## mainedish (Mar 25, 2003)

BobMurdoch said:


> Um. You didn't click the link, did you?
> 
> It's a spoof. A pretty funny one at that.


It was a joke what I posted too


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

BobMurdoch said:


> OK, I've just got a red x on mine.... what pic were you trying to show?


http://www.sequentialpictures.com/starwars3/SWE3TEASER_800.jpg


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

invaliduser88 said:


> A Star Wars spoof classic: http://www.theforce.net/fanfilms/shortfilms/troops/


I agree. Thumbs up.... I've had this on my Hard Drive for years. An especially "funny" non-sinister explanation for what happened to Luke's "Guardians".


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Same here, I've had the same copy of troops since 1999.


----------



## Halfsek (Oct 29, 2002)

A booby?

HA!


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

I'd love to see a spoof of "CSI: Mos Eisley", where the team goes in and investigates Greedo's death. 

What first appears to be a simple bar room brawl with accidental murder turns out to be far more sinister... they find that cameras caught the whole thing, but some third party has been messing with the film, and the guards outside have contradictory stories about the presense of droids in the area.

:lol:


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Danny R said:


> I'd love to see a spoof of "CSI: Mos Eisley", where the team goes in and investigates Greedo's death.
> 
> What first appears to be a simple bar room brawl with accidental murder turns out to be far more sinister... they find that cameras caught the whole thing, but some third party has been messing with the film, and the guards outside have contradictory stories about the presense of droids in the area.
> 
> :lol:


And of course, it's discovered that the tape was doctored to make it appear the Greedo fired first! hee hee


----------

